# Johnsons Beach VS. Perdido Bay



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Well i been here in Pensacola now for almost 6 months and man i can not figure out this weather or the fish. Being in the military i have pretty much fished everywhere and caught about anything that swims. 2 weeks in row Johnsons beach 1-7 and on my boat on Perdido Bay 3-5. I like to hit up the beach on days the Bay is rough. the only day that i caught anything was last week sunday when it was windy and waves were 5 feet high. I don't get it i might just put up the surf rods and just have to take the boat only. Someone please tell me it will get better soon. Well at least today it was fun just watching my kids play in the sand.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

It will get better trust , you will see


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

:thumbup: Thanks i will keep chasing those elusive fins in the florida waters. i hope at least if i am not catching anything some one else is.


----------



## rnovakwvu (Feb 25, 2013)

Turks I'm military and have been down here a few months but have not been able to figure out the weather or fish either. I grew up fishing the Chesapeake Bay down through the Outer Banks, NC but its a different game down here. I feel bad never posting but I don't have any info to give out! Will be hitting it pretty hard the next week so hopefully we will see something start to pick up.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

weather = cold
fish = cold


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

rnovakwvu said:


> Turks I'm military and have been down here a few months but have not been able to figure out the weather or fish either. I grew up fishing the Chesapeake Bay down through the Outer Banks, NC but its a different game down here. I feel bad never posting but I don't have any info to give out! Will be hitting it pretty hard the next week so hopefully we will see something start to pick up.


that is funny! i recently left that area back in august. the first couple of years or so i was there, i could not catch anything that was worth bragging or to keep from the costly piers. until i was invited to one of my buddy's boat and we were hooking stripers left and right! since august of last year here in pensacola, i have caught more nice and quality fish from surf fishing than pier fishing back in chesapeake bay waters....


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The weather has been bass ackwards around here lately! These cold fronts just knock the fish back down into hiding. The warmer weather and water will get them moving so just wait it out man. This weekend and the following week should turn on for the specks and reds, pomps also in the surf. The sheepshead have been gnawing the hooks off at both Pensacola and Perdido passes so grab some live shrimp and give it a shot!


----------



## rnovakwvu (Feb 25, 2013)

emon550 said:


> that is funny! i recently left that area back in august. the first couple of years or so i was there, i could not catch anything that was worth bragging or to keep from the costly piers. until i was invited to one of my buddy's boat and we were hooking stripers left and right! since august of last year here in pensacola, i have caught more nice and quality fish from surf fishing than pier fishing back in chesapeake bay waters....


Haha yeah I never did too much pier fishing in the Chesapeake but my old man has a boat in VA Beach so I've been blessed with the opportunity to catch more 40+ pound striper than I can count. We had quite a few good cobia day's last summer as well. I think I'm going to try my luck for some sheepshead today since it seems to be the only thing biting. As was said above if I were you I would head to the jettys in the pass for some sheepshead. Heard they have been stacking them up!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah...i don't know this area that well and i am trying to find the jettys. i love to catch some sheepies.....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Google maps dude, click on satellite, it even shows all the grass flats, deep holes and of course jetties and the roads to get there.....


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yobenny said:


> Google maps dude, click on satellite, it even shows all the grass flats, deep holes and of course jetties and the roads to get there.....


could not agree with u more, I'm Army but Pensacola is my city (run for Mayor, 2023...j/k). Let Google maps/earth be ur friend.....did that when was stationed in upstate NY, made a world of difference trout and salmon fishing. There are some cold weather bites but when the weather warms up.....it's on.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Same here, I'm in the Army and just moved here in August after my tour overseas. I haven't had one bite out here at all. In Mississippi I can catch them all day but here..... the fish hate me but I love being out there with lines in the water. I guess its just not my time yet. Need to rebuild my inboard and head for open water.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Are u stationed local or w/ 7 SFG? I'm new to surf fishing so u aren't the only one chasing dreams in the water. My pops and I are going to finish getting his boat ready tomorrow and will hit open water next weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

It's probably the clear water/site thing, they are serious about beating it here, in Miss and La you can tie a hook to kite string and get bit. Not here, flourocarbon, small pound test to reduce visibility big time. 
I also noticed in the jigs and grubs Ive seen guys tossing that they dont use color like we do in La. it's probably too much in this clear water.
I like that because a flat line shrimp sticks out just fine.............


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

All this talk about fishing and I had the itch. Out at Langdon beach right now. I'm stationed in mobile al with the 375th, a deserve group.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

mjferencak said:


> All this talk about fishing and I had the itch. Out at Langdon beach right now. I'm stationed in mobile al with the 375th, a deserve group.


Ok....so u make the trip for fishing and I make the trip for work. I was at JB earlier and no luck in the gulf side.:blink:


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yobenny said:


> It's probably the clear water/site thing, they are serious about beating it here, in Miss and La you can tie a hook to kite string and get bit. Not here, flourocarbon, small pound test to reduce visibility big time.
> I also noticed in the jigs and grubs Ive seen guys tossing that they dont use color like we do in La. it's probably too much in this clear water.
> I like that because a flat line shrimp sticks out just fine.............


a lil color never hurts, seems like when the kings are running in the summer they prefer white and red.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> Ok....so u make the trip for fishing and I make the trip for work. I was at JB earlier and no luck in the gulf side.:blink:


i was also their from noon, but did not stay long. i was for about a few hours and not a damn! man, there were alot for rods out there today though, and did see anyone reeling something...


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

emon550 said:


> i was also their from noon, but did not stay long. i was for about a few hours and not a damn! man, there were alot for rods out there today though, and did see anyone reeling something...


I was there from 130 to bout 4....rods galore down the beach and nothing. kids saw some dolphins tho:thumbsup:


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Everybody is headed in. I wonder if that means I'll catch something now.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> I was there from 130 to bout 4....rods galore down the beach and nothing. kids saw some dolphins tho:thumbsup:


yeah, i left about an hour before 4. you were right though. rods galore for sure


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

mjferencak said:


> Everybody is headed in. I wonder if that means I'll catch something now.



:thumbup:....what about the beach goers? i think next time, pickens or jb, it will be an evening trip. get there just about when most of the beach goers have left....


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

emon550 said:


> :thumbup:....what about the beach goers? i think next time, pickens or jb, it will be an evening trip. get there just about when most of the beach goers have left....


I'm down when I don't have to be up at 430:thumbup:


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out on the boat today had a little luck couple of specks, catfish, stingray, and got burnt to a crisp. 
There are so many people out on the beach and even though i walk past all the people they just walk up and lay down 5 feet next to me i don't get it. from now on i am going to go later in the evenings.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

If that bothered me I might put me some pin fish in the sun about 4 days before I go and make an aroma fence with 4 styro cups ripe with them. Fish stank dont bother me none but I dont care much for neighbors.....


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

i will have to do that :thumbsup: i think i will be hittling up the period keys park early in the morning and see whats up good luck to you guys.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

emon550 said:


> :thumbup:....what about the beach goers? i think next time, pickens or jb, it will be an evening trip. get there just about when most of the beach goers have left....


Beach goers left around 5 then all the small surf rodders. I guess they got chased away by the big surf rods. Guys had kayaks carrying their bait past the last sand bar and dropping it. Shark fishing maybe??? If I were you I'd go to JB because the commute traffic was ridiculous. I might head that way tomorrow if I feel up for it.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

mjferencak said:


> Beach goers left around 5 then all the small surf rodders. I guess they got chased away by the big surf rods. Guys had kayaks carrying their bait past the last sand bar and dropping it. Shark fishing maybe??? If I were you I'd go to JB because the commute traffic was ridiculous. I might head that way tomorrow if I feel up for it.


yes, i've only been here for about 8 months. traffic does get pretty bad...especially with the two-way roads...irritating.

i was also thinking of heading out there tomorrow around that time. i did not even get to use up half of the baits i bought today. the weather for tomorrow don't look so good. then again, you can't really trust them. out of all the hook-ups i've gotten, its been during a nasty weather.


----------

